# Samick Bows



## BamaArcher (Mar 2, 2010)

Are they any good? I think the are imported.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Korean, Quality varies from cheapo to world class, reflected in the price.


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

samick makes a couple of beginner bows... Red Stag and Deer Master

good bows for the money. both are under 200.00


----------



## ripforce (Feb 15, 2010)

I had a Red Stag takedown it was an excellant bow and I paid $169.95 for mine, I only sold it cause I wanted a Longbow! My son had a Samick also and it was a great bow! I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one!


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

Pete Ward says the Samick Sage is a great starter bow.

www.peteward.com Traditional Reviews


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

I got one Friday through their Tradtech line. Excellent! No complaints here.


----------



## dabersold (Sep 13, 2009)

I've owned recurves by Bear, Custom Bighorn, and others. Now have a Samick Deer Master and Samick Squall. Both are #50 and shoot a 485gr. arrow between 175fps, and 185fps at 28" draw. The Squall is a bit faster than the Deer Master. Both shoot where I'm looking if I do my part. Because of the price, many call them "entry level" bows, but they will shoot right along with most others out there.:thumbs_up


----------



## Leafwalker (Oct 7, 2008)

I've got their entry level target bow, the Privilege, and it's a good shooter. Not too fancy, but the draw is smooth and it's an excellent target bow.


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

As per my sig, I have the TD hunter @ 50lb.
Not an expensive bow over here, I paid £105 ($175)+ shipping.
Quality is very acceptable, bow shoots nice.
I will take it on my next trip and see if I can kill something with it.

Kev


----------



## innate123 (Dec 4, 2006)

centershot said:


> Korean, Quality varies from cheapo to world class, reflected in the price.


Center:

Never cheap - just inexpensive - lol. I have a Samick Sage and love it. 

Tim


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

I dont own one but I have shot a friend's and it is a nice bow. As already said there isnt anything fancy about most of them but they shoot well...


----------



## Delling (Jan 15, 2010)

Samick makes good bows. I personally recommend SHB (one-piece bow) & Squall. Very good for hunting.


----------



## Pikkuhannu (Apr 3, 2009)

I (soon) have 3:rd Samick...
Equus is very smooth to shoot, and short, only 56".
Even 60# feels very light and smooth.

If (when) i buy next bow, it will be Samick, i think...:thumbs_up


----------



## BamaArcher (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok, thanks for the info.I havent known anyone who has owned one. I think i might try out the Sage. I know you get what you pay for but i also like to save a buck or too if i can with out giving up too much.


----------



## shagrug (Mar 5, 2010)

Overall I'd say they are good bows. I've used one for awhile, it was okay just not as good as a Bear or Martin.


----------



## Greenarrow1 (Jan 17, 2008)

A friend of mine has a samick squall and he really likes it. He just won the indoor trad state championship last week with it.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

One of the quietest out-of-the-box bows I ever heard was a Samick TD "Deerslayer."

I purchased the bow for my grandson as a starter recurve. He is in the Marines and the bow is now being used by a nephew who loves the way the bow shoots. He took it to a longtime trad shop for a new string and some new arrows. The owner of the shop has shot the bow and found the handling and performance of the bow to be surprisingly excellent.


----------



## treehug (Mar 7, 2005)

*Samick longbow*

I have had a 50# Samick longbow for 5 years with no complaints. Well... maybe one complaint; Pheasant are still hard to hit as they fly away:BangHead:


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

shagrug said:


> Overall I'd say they are good bows. I've used one for awhile, it was okay just not as good as a Bear or Martin.


Definitely not as good as a Bear or Martin.

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

The fit, and finish on the Samick wooden bows that I've seen, isnt as good as alot of other stuff...But, the shooting qualities were good...And sandpaper, and bow finish is cheap enough...Samick's I.L.F. Target bows are Top Shelf, however..As good as ANYTHING.....Harperman


----------



## treehug (Mar 7, 2005)

I had a Martin Savannah that the limbs twisted on in 6 months. Martin made it right by replacing the bow and it is still a fine bow. The only Bear I have ever owned was a Kodiak(?) re-curve circa late 60,s or early 70,s so I can't speak about the current Bear equipment with any authority. Any "production" bow company will have a few over the top winners and lower than dirt bombs. For the money, Samick is a good value as are other bow makers. I believe Samick makes target bows that are used in Olympic competition?.


----------



## treehug (Mar 7, 2005)

Agree with Hman about finish and you might find a sharp edge on the nocks. I noticed that on some of the take-downs.


----------



## Pikkuhannu (Apr 3, 2009)

Question about Samick, little off topick;

I have Spirit II with 55# limbs. I can´t find limbs on it (too old model :mg, so i bought new one, Deermaster 60#.
is it possible to use Deermasters limbs on Spirit riser? 

I get Deermaster tomorrow(i hope), but i don´t have any rest material yet.
Spirit is ready to shoot, and i like it a lot, just too weak...

Both are 60" long.


----------



## Pikkuhannu (Apr 3, 2009)

And i reply to my self:

No, you can´t put Deermaster limbs on Spirit II. Spirit have two pins, Deermaster only one. 

Just try new Deermaster.
Looks good, but something is wrong, no good to shoot.
Grip is too big or something compared to Spirit´s grip. 
Bow itself is fine, look good and fast, but not my bow.

So i sell the Deermaster and keep Spirit. 
It is my first trad bow, is that why i like it a lot.


----------

